# WLAN mit Madwifi und wpa_supplicant --> keine APs [Solved]

## big-birdy

Hi.

Ich hab vor ca. 2 Monaten schon einen Post zu diesem Thema gemacht. Hab es damals aufgegeben.   :Sad: 

Jetzt brauche ich aber für die Arbeit zwingend das WLAN. Ich habe keine Lust, mir Windows zu installieren. Sollte ich haber das Problem nicht gelöst bekommen, habe ich leider keine andere Wahl.

Im Prinzip bin ich noch so weit wie vor 2 Monaten. Die Karte wird erkannt und ich kann sie konfigurieren. Es ist mir aber nicht möglich, mich mit einem AP zu verbinden. Ich finde den AP nicht. SSID Broadcast ist aktiviert.  

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC  (rev 01)
> 
> 

 

lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan_scan_sta          10496  1
> 
> ath_pci                65568  0
> ...

 

dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ath_hal: 0.9.17.2 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
> 
> ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.2)
> ...

 

ifconfig 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:A8:A8:17:AD
> 
>           UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicnat.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=10
> 
> eapol_version=1
> ...

 

turion_64 cvogel # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Service net.ath0 starting
> 
>  * Starting ath0
> ...

 

Thx

Big-birdyLast edited by big-birdy on Thu Oct 26, 2006 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein 

```
iwlist ath0 scan
```

?

----------

## big-birdy

 *Quote:*   

> turion_64 cvogel # iwlist ath0 scan
> 
> ath0      No scan results

 

Der AP ist aber aktiv und sendet die SSID.

----------

## Finswimmer

Gehts denn unter win? *duck*

Nicht, dass er dich wegen der MAC Adresse blockiert

----------

## big-birdy

Unter win hat es funktioniert. 

Habe aber nur noch Gentoo auf dem Laptop. Kenne mich aber mit WLAN recht gut aus, der MAC-Filter ist in ordnung. Hab ihn aus testzwecken auch schon deaktivert.

----------

## firefly

funktioniert es, wenn du ohne verschlüsselung oder nur per WEP?

wenn ja, dann scheint der madwifi treiber noch nicht soweit für WPA.

Du könntest ja auch mal ndiswrapper testen.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicnat.conf
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Also wpa_supplicant.conf steht bei mir direct unter /etc nicht unter /etc/wpa_blablabla/wpa_supplicant.conf und schaut bei mir in etwa so aus:

```
ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

#fast_reauth=1

network={

    ssid="Funkloch"

    proto=WPA

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=CCMP TKIP

    psk="superstrenggeheimespasswort"

    group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

    priority=2

}

network={

    ssid="Keinnetzempfang"

#    bssid=00:03:3a:58:d5:55

    scan_ssid=1

    proto=WPA

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=CCMP TKIP

    group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

    psk="nochvielgeheimerespasswort"

    priority=2

}

network={

    ssid="W-Lan"

    scan_ssid=1

    proto=WPA

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=CCMP TKIP

    group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

    psk="alsosoetwasvongeheimhatmitsicherheitnochkeiner"

    priority=2

}

```

geladene Module etc. entspricht Deinen Angaben.

Nur das es hier halt geht und das sogar in 3 verschiedenen Netzen.  :Wink: 

J.

hier nochmal die von mir verwendeten Verionen:

* net-wireless/madwifi-ng 

     Available versions:  0.0.1443.20060207 0.0.1531.20060427 0.9.2

     Installed:           0.9.2

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi.org/

     Description:         Next Generation driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

* net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools 

     Available versions:  0.0.1443.20060207 0.0.1531.20060427 0.9.1 0.9.2_rc1692 0.9.2

     Installed:           0.9.2

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi.org/

     Description:         Next Generation tools for configuration of Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

* net-wireless/wpa_supplicant 

     Available versions:  0.4.9 0.5.4 ~0.5.5

     Installed:           0.5.4

     Homepage:            http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

     Description:         IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfersLast edited by Mr.Big on Tue Oct 24, 2006 7:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr.Big

 *firefly wrote:*   

> dann scheint der madwifi treiber noch nicht soweit für WPA.
> 
> 

 

Nimm das sofort zurück !   :Laughing: 

Nee im Ernst, läuft hier "allerbestens"!

J.

----------

## firefly

ab einer version sucht das init-script von wpa-supplicant die wpa_supplicant.conf datei in /etc/wpa_supplicant

Mr.Big: hast du den selben chip (die selbe revision) wie big-birdy?

----------

## Mr.Big

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ab einer version sucht das init-script von wpa-supplicant die wpa_supplicant.conf datei in /etc/wpa_supplicant
> 
> Mr.Big: hast du den selben chip (die selbe revision) wie big-birdy?

 

Ne, leider nicht!

```

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

also doch noch ein Unterschied!

----------

## bbgermany

ich habe festgestellt, dass einige wifi-adapter keine netze finden, wenn der router/ap seine essid nicht frei sichtbar hat. vielleicht kannst du das mal probieren. verschlüsseln ist nämlich mehr oder weniger pflicht  :Wink: 

----------

## big-birdy

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Also ob die Verschlüsselung aktiv ist oder nicht, spiel keine Rolle. Das Ergebniss ist das selbe.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   net-wireless/wpa_supplicant
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.5.5
> ...

 

Wie gesagt, der SSid am AP wird gesendet. Hab es aber auch schon mit deaktiviertem Broadcast versucht.

mfg

Big-birdy

Edit: Die Konfig von wpa_supplicant wird unter /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf gefunden. Daran kann / sollte es nicht liegen.

----------

## firefly

dann scheint madwifi deinen wlan-chip nicht sauber zu unterstützen.

wie ich schon sagte, könntest du noch ndiswrapper testen.

----------

## big-birdy

Sollte ich dafür Madwifi runterwerfen, oder kann ich es drauf lassen?

----------

## Mr.Big

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>   net-wireless/wpa_supplicant
> ...

 

Bei mir läuft Version 0.5.4 !

Eventuell mal downgraden. Vllt liegt es ja daran!

J.

----------

## big-birdy

Es geht immer noch nicht,  :Sad: 

aber dmesg zeigt jetzt eine weitere Fehlermeldung:

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> ndiswrapper (iw_set_ap_address:570): setting AP mac address failed (00010003)
> 
> ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:421): setting tx_power failed (C0010017)
> 
> ndiswrapper (iw_set_ap_address:570): setting AP mac address failed (00010003)
> ...

 

mfg

big-birdy

----------

## Mr.Big

Habe eben im mutigen Selbstversuch wpa_supplicant auf Version 0.5.5 geupdatet.

Und siehe "Nischt geht mehr!"

Nach downgrade auf 0.5.4 ging es anschließend auch nicht mehr von alleine.

Bin jetzt nur durch verwendung der wpa_gui wieder in Verbindung mit meinem AP gekommen.

Muss jetzt mal schauen was sich bei 0.5.5 geändert hat.

Also downgrade mal auf 0.5.4 und versuche als root über wpa_gui ne verbindung aufzubauen, bzw. ob Du dort Deinen Ap findest!

J.

Nachtrag: Nachdem ich wpa_supplicant.conf nun nach /etc/wpa_supplicant/ verschoben habe klappt jetzt auch wieder das automatische Verbinden zu AP.

----------

## big-birdy

Also hab das Downgrade durchgeführt. 

Funktionieren tut das WLAN noch nicht.

Bekomme dafür diese Ausgabe

wpa_supplicant -iath0 -Dmadwifi -dd -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ioctl[SIOCGIFADDR]: Cannot assign requested address
> 
> 

 

WPA_gui zeigt mir in der Event History

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Trying to associate with SSID 'Gentoo_Ap'
> 
> Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out
> ...

 

----------

## SvenFischer

zeig mal die Ausgabe von

```
emerge wpa_supplicant -pvuD
```

----------

## big-birdy

emerge wpa_supplicant -pvuD

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## SvenFischer

nichts aufregendes. Was kommt bei 

emerge wpa_supplicant -pv

----------

## big-birdy

Ich werde das heute abend mal machen und werde den Output dann posten.

mfg

big-birdy

----------

## big-birdy

Hallo,

es hat sich einiges getan. Also ich habe den / einen Fehler gefunden. Ich kann jetzt nach Netzwerken scannen und finde sie auch. Hab es noch nicht geschaft, mich mit meinem AP zu verbinden. Arbeite noch daran. 

Ich melde mich wieder, wenn es was neues gibt. 

mfg

big-birdy

Ps. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe   :Very Happy: 

----------

## big-birdy

Es funktioniert!!!!   :Laughing: 

Ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen!!!!!

mfg

big-birdy

----------

## SvenFischer

Leider weiß niemand, warum es nun funktioniert. Wenn Dir geholfen wurde, oder Du ein Problem selbstständig gelöst hast, dann sollte das Wissen stets geteilt werden. Ich weiß, manchmal hat man keinen Bock, aber nur das macht Dich zum Held   :Laughing: 

----------

## big-birdy

Sorry, hast ja recht. Wird nicht wieder vorkommen.  :Embarassed: 

Die Karte ist in einem Fujitsu Siemens Laptop verbaut. Habe dieses Howto verwendet.  

Anschließend konnte ich mich ganz normal mit dem Netzwerk verbinden. 

mfg

Big-birdy  :Wink: 

----------

